# 22-250



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, I just picked up a savage 22-250 on impulse trade, and it's a new caliber to me. Any input?
Also, has anyone hand loaded 22-250 down to 22lr velocity? Is that possible?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted due to Cricket and Denton and facebook.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would you want to?
The 22-250 wants to be loaded to about 3800 fps, or so, with 50 gr Hornady VMax.
You want a 22, get a 22.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Oh well I realize loading it down will have some trade offs, but if I could load it flown to 1000shh, then I could do the same work as a 22lr and the 22-250 with one rifle.
I don't currently have a .22lr, and honestly, I don't really want one except for the ability to take tiny game.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good caliber. I had a heavy barrel, Customized target version that with hand loads was capable of head shots at 400 yards with 55 grain hand loads provided very little or no wind. Heavy son of a gun though. Good for a fixed position or the range. Never tried to down load to 22 or specs.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I've shot my Father In Law's 22-250 that he build 40 years ago in gunsmith school and I love it. you can put holes in penny's at 100yds.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hey folks, I just picked up a savage 22-250 on impulse trade, and it's a new caliber to me. Any input?
> Also, has anyone hand loaded 22-250 down to 22lr velocity? Is that possible?


Speer loading manuals #9 & #12 list reduced loads for the 22-250 using SR4759. Muzzle velocity 1600 - 2000 fps.

Powder SR4759. Primer CCI200. Rem. 700 24'' barrel 1/14 twist. Case R-P
55g. Speer bullet #1047 - 11.0g.=1688 fps. / 13.0g.=2002 fps. ( Speer #12 manual )

Trail-Boss Powder / reduced 22-250 loads.
https://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/Trail-Boss-Reduced-Loads%20R_P.pdf


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My newest Hornady has no reduced loads though it mentions them? Will try to dig out my old Sierra manual from the 60s, might find a load there.....

With reduced loads you will have to play with bullet weights depending on your barrel twist. You can find that with a tight patch and count the turns as you clean the barrel


----------

